# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet >  MSN, AIM, Skype apo tjetër?

## RaPSouL

Përshëndetje anëtarë të nderuar.

Shumica nga ne përdorim ndonjë nga aplikacionet e përmendura në titullin e kësaj teme, për të kontaktuar me persona të tjerë, mirëpo jo të gjithë kan shijen e njëjtë dhe nuk përdorim të njëjtin aplikacion për komunikim të shpejt.


Komentet tuaja janë të mirëpritur.


Jeni përdorues i MSN , AIM , SKYPE apo ndonjë shërbimi tjetër për komunikim të shpejt?



_Rapsoul_

Unë personalisht jam përdorues i regullt i MSN messenger, mendoj se na ofron më shumë opcione dhe rehatllëk në muhabet  :perqeshje: 

Po ju cka përdorni, dhe pse mendoni se ja vlen të përdoret?


Ju flm.

----------


## BHGod

I kam provuar shumicen e tyre, dhe tani perdor vetem Google Talk (rralle edhe MSN Messenger) per shkak te permases (1.5 MB, kurse programet e tjera me siper nisin nga 8 MB deri ne 23 MB), lehtesirave ne perdorim (telefonatat behen shume thjesht dhe jane cilësore) dhe formes qe ka chat-i ne program (pa e tepruar me 'smileys' gjate nje bisede normale).

----------


## KUSi

msn msn per ta mbyt kohen kur skemi ca bojm  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Msn shume pak.Aim pothuajse fare.Skype me pak se Msn,.Me pak fjale me shume Msn.

----------


## Apollyon

msn perdor, kto te tjerat sjua kam idene si funksionojne!

----------


## strange

Msn përdor ma shume edhe icq.

----------


## King_Arthur

*une jam mesuar me msn dhe vetem ate perdor .*

----------


## llegenda

*Edhe pse MSN e perdori mirpo Yahoo eshte i pa zevendesushem!*

----------


## Toni Rock

Me Shum Msn walla
Por edhe Yahoo eshte i Perdorueshem nga Une

----------


## taulant2004

une perdor msn

----------


## [Neo]

> Përshëndetje anëtarë të nderuar.
> 
> Shumica nga ne përdorim ndonjë nga aplikacionet e përmendura në titullin e kësaj teme, për të kontaktuar me persona të tjerë, mirëpo jo të gjithë kan shijen e njëjtë dhe nuk përdorim të njëjtin aplikacion për komunikim të shpejt.
> 
> 
> Komentet tuaja janë të mirëpritur.
> 
> 
> Jeni përdorues i MSN , AIM , SKYPE apo ndonjë shërbimi tjetër për komunikim të shpejt?
> ...


po une perdor msn dhe aim por me shume me pelqen aim eshte me i thjeshte dhe me i mire ne perdorim sesa msn.
msn-ja hap shume probleme

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Une... MSn!

----------


## gigabyte

MSN e perdori zakonisht

----------


## Fittox

*Msn Plus 7.5 



*

----------


## genxi

une i kam ti gjitha llojet .por une msn perdor cdo dite ri hapur 14 ore ..po kur ke internetin e dobet per te fol me video eshte me i mire skype .. dhe yahoo por nag shqiptaret perdoret me pak

----------


## s138942

RaPSouL ke harrua yahoo ta vendosish ne sondazh.
Gjithsesi un perdor yahoon dhe skype , Skype e perdor dhe per te ber telefonata ne tel dhe dergim sms.

----------


## cahani

une perdor msn

----------


## Marijuana85

Msn ........

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Skype vetem kur flas me CAM....

----------


## RaPSouL

Msn........

----------

